
Tesla will raise prices on its cars, reverses plan to close stores - Alupis
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/11/18259580/tesla-price-hike-stores-reversal
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19357844](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19357844).

